# Livingston white bass



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Anyone catching in white bass on livingston?


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

yes sir they sure are.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Caught a bunch on Sunday but only kept 15 to eat


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just ask the 3stoogesfishing boys. Those A holes are always texting me pictures of metric **** tons! Must be nice to live 10 min and work 2 min from LL. Oh the luxuries of fishing during the week


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

That is right 88 that is how we roll someday we go before work and put them in the boat before 7:30 and to work by 9:00. Then we also have days we just pull the boat in to the parking lot and burn off at 3:00PM and go out in the heat and stack them deep. The south end has been on fire this year and there has only been a few days that we did not pull the mega load. When you have fat buddies that eat everything you cook for them at the deer lease then you need to have a big bags of fish. I hope that the lake keeps give like she has been. All BS set aside keep you eyes open and help you fellow boaters when you can and safety first. If you every get up from the city 88 you too can put good fish in the boat. I know that you are all about the jugs but when you get the jigs going it is hard to beat.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I know people want to know, so I am gonna ask...
No Honey Holes, just info to help us weekend warriors out. 

What depth are the whites holding/biting in? 

Trolling, Casting, or Jigging?

Thanks 3Stooges!


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

THANKS

for updates will be there for 2 weeks off & on


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Well I can tell you about all I know. The whites have been good in about 17 fow all the way down to 20 fow off of flats and some rises. Have not been out for almost a week now and I hope that they keep biting like they have been. We jig 99 % of the time. We too are learning and if you see us in a blue and white Kenner stop and say hello. Steve at lake side tackle as jigs or you could pick up some at mt rose store. Lake side is on 350 s by bb. And mt rose is on 1988. Good luck and be safe


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

If you have no luck then maybe book a trip with Loy or Mike they can teach you how to jig them up. Shadslinger is Loy's screen name. Mike is with lake livingston adventures good guys and good guides


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I was out Sunday and caught mine in 14 fow on drop off


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice screen shot Ducktracker.
I think I know that spot,  but it's too far to go for now.
:walkingsm
I'm betting they will fall into old patterns soon on the south end.
When I get shad in the mornings I watch those folks plowing the water all around the island at all depths with all kinds of tackle.

And I only see them catch occasional small white bass, so most of the action must be up the lake or around the edges, because I just don't see them caught at the island for now.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I bet you do know that spot because its one you showed me. I caught a bunch that day but only kept 15 that was over 13" have a great day on water


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks to three stooges and duck tracker for help in keeping on the fish.... I just got a new fish finder with the down imaging and side imaging and to be honest right now I'm just running around trying to understand what I'm seeing.

BTW on that subject, can anybody tell me how slow you have to go for the imaging to be useful? It doesn't work when I'm cruising.

Anyway thanks again for giving us a starting point.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I have been out with guys with that kind of unit. They are nice and by what I have seen about 3 MPH would been almost to fast to get a good look with side imaging. We have the Lowrance Elite 5 HD and we can find fish with that most of the time. The best thing to do is get with a 2cooler that has that unit and go out with them a few times and pick their brains.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Is it a Humminbird, Jimmy Blue?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I learned a lot from Loy he has so much knowledge and read his post. But a good way to start is by trolling around about 3 mph with a jet diver and pet spoon. You can fish while learning your fish finder. I look for contour changes. Loy taught me on a cheap black and white one and the principal is the same


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Big D:

Yes it is a Hummingbird, a 598ci I believe, but it has gps (I beleive I need to get the Navionics card to get the full benefit), sonar, side imaging and down imaging.

I just installed the weekend and have only been out with it once.

I'm probably going to go out this weekend and (try) to ignore fishing and just try to learn the unit better.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Check this guy out!
*https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=doug+vahrenberg*

Also check this post for some basic settings.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1031994


----------



## 09 ag fan (Apr 19, 2013)

We caught about 100 with mike at lake Livingston adventures this morning. Guy can put you on fish.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrance, Humminbird, or whatever...if you can read one, you can read 'em all!


----------

